# pregnancy..



## wonjoo89 (Jun 26, 2009)

I know this may be a little bit serious,
and some of you may not want to post it so publicly, so please send me a PM..

I recently had a miscarriage (I think it was about 2 months ago, maybe?)
and I was just wondering if you ever fully recover from it..
maybe it's just psychological, but I haven't felt "normal" since then..
is it ever the same again?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi, sorry I don't know how to PM so I will post here. First off let me say how sorry I am for your loss. I have not gone through this personally, but my sister in law has twice. The most recent being about 2 months ago as well.  She is like you and is having a really hard time coping right now. The baby was far along and our entire family is dealing with this loss. I am sure you are like her and crying alot and feeling really depressed. I know this may sound like what everyone will say but the best thing you can do is talk about it. Find a professional near you, or if you are not comfortable with that,than maybe try an online supoort group where you can talk with people that have dealt with this and see how they cope. Losing any loved one is not something that you ever get over really, but you just go on living in a different way. Don't live in silence though. You don't have to suffer alone when you are hurting. Don't force yourself to be who you were before this happened because you won't be exactly who you were and that will only bring more stress upon yourself. I believe that we go through many things in life to gain strength and wisdom. I know this as I myself have had many losses including my own spine injury and my sister is currently dying of cancer. Try to find peace that your loved one is in a better place and trying to take care of yourself. I hope this helped you. Take care.


----------

